# temporal artery pseudoaneurysm



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello all,

this is a first for me...path came back muscular artery with aneurysmal dilatation and adherent organizing clot.

Op note:
POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:  Pseudoaneurysm, right temporal artery.  

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:  Excision of pseudoaneurysm.  

PROCEDURE:  Under general anesthesia administered, the forehead was prepped and draped in the usual fashion.  A small 1 cm incision was made overlying the palpable pulsatile mass.  Dissection was carried down to the mass, which was noted to be a well encapsulated pseudoaneurysm.  The artery was divided on either side of the aneurysm, the aneurysm was removed, and the artery was ligated with fine Vicryl suture.  The incision was closed with fine nylon suture.  The area was injected with 0.5% Marcaine for postoperative pain control.   


Having a hard time finding a code....The closest 37609 code....any thoughts?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 20, 2013)

*any takers???*

thoughts???


----------



## jdibble (Jun 30, 2015)

*Still looking...*

Does anyone have any suggestions for this? I have the same issue - diagnosis traumatic pseudoaneurysm of left eyebrow. Procedure is repair of this as above...looking for a ICD-9 dx and a CPT code!!

Thanks!


----------



## Christine1229 (Sep 8, 2021)

i am looking for the code for this as well - any takers?


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Sep 9, 2021)

Look at 35001. The temporal artery is part of the carotid circulation.


----------



## alfults (Sep 24, 2021)

I am looking for the same CPT, for temporal artery pseudoaneurysm repair.  35001 looks ok, but it says by neck incision, therefore, I would not feel comfortable using it.  I would rather use and unlisted and use 35001 as a comparative code.  Any takers?


----------

